# Promoted and Posted to 2 EW Sqn Kingston



## corporall (18 Jan 2009)

Well, after quite a number of years I'm leaving Borden as a MCpl LCIS Tech and headed to 2 EW Sqn in Kingston.

Can anyone offer up some info as to what LCIS Techs do at 2 EW Sqn?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2009)

Same as LCIS techs anywhere else, only on unique kit that you can't talk about, and may not be permitted to see until your TSSA clearance is reviewed and updated.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2009)

Like dapaterson said, you'll be trained to repair (and it breaks often) the unique equipment the 291ers use at the Sqn. 2 Techs deploy every roto, and your shop has about 6 techs in there right now give or take a few. You also will do all the first line computer maintenance and have to see myself and my other SigOps from time to time with various broken headsets/radios. Keeping the gear up and running can be a full time job on its own, so I don't think you'll end up bored.


----------



## corporall (19 Jan 2009)

Thanks for some info.  Greatly appreciated.

Any idea on whether this requires level 2 or level 3 security clearance?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jan 2009)

The equipment is level 2 mostly, but the unit will have you upgraded to level 3 and above to make it easier for you to work with the equipment. The SMP Clerk is pretty on the ball, and will get you sorted out when you arrive.


----------



## corporall (27 Apr 2009)

Got screwed by the career manager again....told me I was posted to 2 EW..even saw him type it into his computer at the interview "promoted and posted to 2 EW" it said.

Received my posting message a couple weeks back...CFJSR it said...

Through the COC I asked about the change...was told by the CM that an EC change was supposed to take place and hadn't yet...once that went through he would change my posting message to 2 EW.  If it was done after my COS date he would ensure I get posted to 2 EW.

Checked EMAA today, the career page, checking out the posting openings for this year...and low and behold...noticed that there are all of a sudden 3 brand new MCpl positions vacant in 2 EW.

Me thinks a call to the CM is in order on this one. 

Anyone know about these new positions?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2009)

corporall said:
			
		

> Got screwed by the career manager again....told me I was posted to 2 EW..even saw him type it into his computer at the interview "promoted and posted to 2 EW" it said.



You should have know better than to listen to that. Remember the old saying " Until you have a message in hand......."


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Apr 2009)

corporall said:
			
		

> Me thinks a call to the CM is in order on this one.
> 
> Anyone know about these new positions?



We're turning into a Regiment, was supposed to be as of 1 Apr 09, got pushed to 1 Apr 10. They're playing personnel tetris right now, trying to figure out where they want to add people into Support Troop (you'd fall in here) and Rad Section. Everyone's trying to get spots, but its a roll of the dice at this point to see what will show up on the org chart in a years time.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2009)

Just reading all your posts, including your latest for a "Friend" and they all have a common thread.  Just a question; you have stated:


			
				corporall said:
			
		

> I am a QL 5 qualified LCIS Tech



In all of your posts, you have made NO mention of having a PLQ (LAND).  Is this an omission on your part? It may explain why THREE OTHER MCpls were posted into 2 EW, and not you.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2009)

If you're looking for a tour, as stated here, CFJSR is certainly the place to get one.


----------



## meni0n (27 Apr 2009)

So you get posted to JSR, then when there is place for you then it will be a no cost posting to 2 EW. Looks like the CM is planning ahead.


----------



## corporall (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks to all that have provided some good feedback.

I was just interested in if anyone knew of these new positions.

Thanks for the tips on the reorg of 2 EW.


----------



## PiperDown (27 Apr 2009)

CFJSR and 2EW are in the same building. Although, you can be posted to one or the other.

Makes for a really no cost move.. LOL


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2009)

PiperDown said:
			
		

> CFJSR and 2EW are in the same building. Although, you can be posted to one or the other.
> 
> Makes for a really no cost move.. LOL



Not the Same building, but the same compound.......Until they put up a fence.    ;D


----------



## Jammer (27 Apr 2009)

CFJSR Support Sqn, 70 Comm Gp HQ and 2 EW are in the old JSR bldg.
The JSR Sabre Sqns are in the new bldg.
2 EW is supposed to get new digs "in the near future".


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Apr 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> 2 EW is supposed to get new digs "in the near future".



I'm going to start a pool at work. My VIE ends March 2013. My vote is the new building hasn't started construction when I'm posted out.

PMedMoe: He'll get a tour regardless of what unit he's in. The 227s around here will get at least one tour if they don't DAG Red, and some of the guys ended up with a few rotos just because we're a Pri 4 unit for postings with a sizeable percentage of the unit strength deployed every roto. That's not to say that JSR doesn't deploy a lot, as I've seen the CADPAT AR wandering around the base more times than the TW stuff.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> PMedMoe: He'll get a tour regardless of what unit he's in. The 227s around here will get at least one tour if they don't DAG Red, and some of the guys ended up with a few rotos just because we're a Pri 4 unit for postings with a sizeable percentage of the unit strength deployed every roto. That's not to say that JSR doesn't deploy a lot, as I've seen the CADPAT AR wandering around the base more times than the TW stuff.



I was just basing that on my recollections of treating uniforms when I was posted to Kingston.  Seems like I did a heck of a lot more for JSR than for 2 EW.  But you're right, you can get a tour from pretty much anywhere.


----------

